# צריכה ברכה למנכ"ל



## anaty2 7 1 (1/1/08)

צריכה ברכה למנכ"ל 
אני עובדת בחברה של כימיקלים והטילו עלי לכתוב ברכה למנכ"ל סה"כ עובדת בחברה חודשיים ואני צריכה ברכה יפה על שבלונה כלשהי בקובץ וורד יש מישהי שתוכל לעזור לי ?


----------



## דידוש16 המקורית (1/1/08)

שאלה- 
במה את צריכה עזרה? בנוסח של הברכה (את רוצה שיחברו לך ברכה או ברכה מהאינטרנט)? או בעיצוב (אגב לא הבנתי "שבלונה בוורד)?


----------



## anaty2 7 1 (1/1/08)

תגגובה 
ברכה או כתובה או אם יש למישהו ברכה מוכנה כבר אני אשמח כן יש שבלונות שניתן לשים בוורד ולכתוב בפנים ברכה


----------



## דידוש16 המקורית (1/1/08)

לכבוד איזה אירוע? 
ליומולדת? http://brachot.net/bracha.php/0/2924/1/1 אם ספר טועה, זה סגנון חדש אם נהג טועה, זו תאונה אם רופא טועה, זה ניתוח אם הורים טועים, זה דור חדש אם פוליטיקאי טועה, זה חוק חדש אם מדען טועה, זו המצאה חדשה אם מורה טועה, זו תיאוריה חדשה אם הבוס שלך טועה, זו טעות שלך.


----------



## anaty2 7 1 (1/1/08)

ליום הולדת 
לגבי הברכה זה קצת יותר מידי


----------



## K e R e N18 (1/1/08)

זה מה שמצאתי../images/Emo26.gif../images/Emo13.gif../images/Emo204.gif  http://brachot.net/bracha.php/27/2924/1/1 http://www.pitgam.net/cats/1/2/0/


----------



## anaty2 7 1 (2/1/08)

תודה אבל זה לא מתאים 
עוד מישהו?


----------

